# Bilder (70er Jahre) entstauben!



## Speedy21771 (19. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne alte Bilder von mir (Ende der 70er, Anfang der 80er), die im Original nicht digital vorliegen, gerne bearbeiten.

Einscann-Versuche erfolgten bisher mit 300-1200dpi (Maximum meines Scanners). Nun möchte ich zum einen diverse Farbstiche, sowie "Fusseln" oder "Kratzer" per PS 7 entfernen. Gibt es, bis auf die Methode, jeden Fussel einzeln weg zu stempeln (bei gerade mal 1,4 MP kein Vergnügen) noch eine andere Möglichkeit zur Bereinigung? Nehme ich "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" bleiben immer noch einige Punkte übrig....selbst bei kleinstmöglicher Einstellung.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. August 2008)

Hi Speedy,

Dabei ist ein wichtiger Punkt, _wie_ beschädigt das Ausgangsmaterial wirklich ist
und ob man das überhaupt schnell erledigen kann (und will). Wenn du hochwertiges
Bildmaterial am Ende heraus bekommen willst, solltest du dir auf jeden Fall die Zeit
nehmen und mittels Stempel- oder Verbessernwerkzeug die Unreinheiten angehen.

Aber vielleicht kannst du uns ja ein Beispielbild posten (gerne auch einen Ausschnitt,
wenn es sich um private Fotos handelt), damit wir maßgeschneidert helfen können.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dalli77 (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

nein, da bleibt dir nur das mühsame Wegstempeln.. Vielleicht kannst du mit Weichzeichnen von Bereichen, wie Himmel, Wasser etc., etwas Arbeit sparen.

Gruß
D


----------



## Speedy21771 (26. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was ich meine. Allerdings sind durch die Verkleinerung auf 1024er-Auflösung schon weniger "Unreinheiten" zu sehen. Aber das ist ja nicht das, was ich wollte. Wer das Original gern sehen will, kann mir gern unter ICQ schreiben


----------



## famuz (3. September 2008)

levels, exposure, curves, color balance (inkl. ordentl. weissabgleich).

ansonsten hat dalli recht. wenn du ein akkurates ergebnis willst - schön von hand.
dauert länger, aber: was lange währt....

falls dir das zu umständlich ist und du lieber ps die arbeit machen lassen willst:
filter > noise > de-noise, aber achtung! das "weicht" das bild unheimlich auf, vor allem
die bereiche die du gar nicht bearbeiten willst.

nimm den stempel - schaff etwas.

besides: du wolltest doch was von uns, meinst du jemand wird dich auf ICQ kontaktieren? *g*

"ahm.. i saw your request... may i please retouch your image?.."


----------



## Speedy21771 (3. September 2008)

@ famuz:

Das mit dem "kontaktieren" ist jetzt nicht nur auf mein Problem bezogen, sondern generell gemeint. Also, falls jemand Lust hat, sich außerhalb von tutorials.de ein wenig zu unterhalten.

Auf irgendwelche "schnippischen" Antworten kann ich aber gut und gerne verzichten. Sorry....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. September 2008)

Hi,

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Farbstiche zu entfernen ist die selektive Farbkorrektur.
Dupliziere die Ausgangsebene und wende bspw. für die gelb-braunen Bäume die 
Gelbtöne an und spiele ein wenig damit herum. Wenn du mit der Sättigung der
Bäume zufrieden bist, kannst du das restliche Bild - welches natürlich auch von der
Bearbeitung betroffen ist - in den Ausgangszustand zurück"maskieren" und das Spiel
mit einem anderen Objekt von vorne beginnen lassen.

Vergleiche dazu vorher/nachher.


----------

